# NYC (Brooklyn)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NYC (Brooklyn)
Contact: [email protected]









A purchase of two rats resulted in an unexpected pregnancy and birth (previously posted on this forum and already placed). The owner did not know to remove daddy and these babies (current post) were the second set of babies, now in Jonathan's hands. The babies are now 24 days old and will need homes or foster! They are all PEWS (pink-eyed-white).

Thank you,
posted for Jonathan by Raquel


----------

